# CMH Lahore Medical College And Institute Of Dentistry Guidance



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi, this thread is for all those who find the people at the CMH Administration incompetent, or just in general would like to get a student's view on CMH.
Myself and Cefspan would be delighted to help out with your queries


----------



## AbrarAli1206 (Oct 24, 2013)

Why are people at CMH so incompetent?


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

If I had any idea, I would let you know


----------



## AbrarAli1206 (Oct 24, 2013)

ArsalanKAfridi said:


> If I had any idea, I would let you know


hmm, thanks.


----------



## tamoor (Oct 3, 2013)

AbrarAli1206 said:


> Why are people at CMH so incompetent?


They are millitary,(atleast they think they are) and above civillians.Does that fit?

- - - Updated - - -

Also they dont want you,you want them that also fits.

- - - Updated - - -

And also if you turn your back on them,they wouldnt be at loss there are other students who would die for it.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

ArsalanKAfridi said:


> If I had any idea, I would let you know


I thought u vre gonna b defensive about ur place..:/
So there IS incompetency.


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

See the thing is, I see no point towards answering a dumb question like, why are they incompetent?
Obviously I don't think they are, I wear my college colours proudly
When there's a question with more thought into it, I'll definitely reply with a lot more
In my opinion, CMH is just about the best private institute anybody can hope to get into


----------



## tamoor (Oct 3, 2013)

ArsalanKAfridi said:


> See the thing is, I see no point towards answering a dumb question like, why are they incompetent?
> Obviously I don't think they are, I wear my college colours proudly
> When there's a question with more thought into it, I'll definitely reply with a lot more
> In my opinion, CMH is just about the best private institute anybody can hope to get into


The best response i have heard in ages.


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

tamoor said:


> They are millitary,(atleast they think they are) and above civillians.Does that fit?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...





Crypt said:


> I thought u vre gonna b defensive about ur place..:/
> So there IS incompetency.





AbrarAli1206 said:


> Why are people at CMH so incompetent?



..................


----------



## AbrarAli1206 (Oct 24, 2013)

ArsalanKAfridi said:


> See the thing is, I see no point towards answering a dumb question like, why are they incompetent?
> Obviously I don't think they are, I wear my college colours proudly
> When there's a question with more thought into it, I'll definitely reply with a lot more
> In my opinion, CMH is just about the best private institute anybody can hope to get into


You started this thread with...

"Hi, *this thread is for all those who find the people at the CMH Administration incompetent*, or just in general would like to get a student's view on CMH.
Myself and Cefspan would be delighted to help out with your queries"

So, you kinda acknowledged that there's a large group of people who find CMH incompetent... I have merit above 90, and they didn't take me... I got into KE...

I knew the answer to my question, I just wanted to hear it from you... They are a corrupt... and that's why they're incompetent...

I agree CMH is probably the best private college for MBBS around, but they're *CORRUPT!
*


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

....Right.

ANYWAY. Thanks for making the thread sir, I myself would like to know what you find the pro's of the school? Hows the atmosphere? is there any looking down on us civilians, or is there a good mix? Is there gender segregation? Do people do the USMLE often there? How do you find the faculty, good, bad, reasons? Hows the patient exposure in your opinion? Hows the college experience? Extra-curricular activities etc? Finally, most important of all, do you like it?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

AbrarAli1206 said:


> You started this thread with...
> 
> "Hi, *this thread is for all those who find the people at the CMH Administration incompetent*, or just in general would like to get a student's view on CMH.
> Myself and Cefspan would be delighted to help out with your queries"
> ...


U shouldn't just be fuming cz they rejected u..
A uni holds that right.

And congrats u got into KE.

U should've just aimed for KE then instead.
Y try out at cmh in the first place..

if they are preferring MCAT merit students for the local seats,
That shouldn't be the reason for u to go alleging.


----------



## AbrarAli1206 (Oct 24, 2013)

And it's not a dumb question! If you read what people have written on Medstudentz - many have written negatively about CMH... Students have such high expectations of CMH, (including myself), but students say that all they care about is $$$.. 

Even in interviews, people have written on here, that they ask you about your fathers occupation and whether you can submit the fee by the end of this week... Is that how an interview should be conducted? Is that what we want our future generation of doctors to be treated like?!

As a student who has to deal with their incompetency day in day out, I wanted you to shed some light on why they were so incompetent...

Guess the incompetency has rubbed out on you... :thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -

I wanted to apply to CMH as we thought it would be best for me... 

It would be clean, strict, modern etc... and the fact it's 5 mins from my home...

But their incompetency resulted in me not getting admission there... I paid a visit there at least 10 times... From August till November... and I did everything they asked me to do... Got all the scores, equivalence etc... But still, they said no... Pay us xxxxx amount, then we'll let you study...

:roll:


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

...


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

AbrarAli1206 said:


> And it's not a dumb question! If you read what people have written on Medstudentz - many have written negatively about CMH... Students have such high expectations of CMH, (including myself), but students say that all they care about is $$$..
> 
> Even in interviews, people have written on here, that they ask you about your fathers occupation and whether you can submit the fee by the end of this week... Is that how an interview should be conducted? Is that what we want our future generation of doctors to be treated like?!
> 
> ...



Mate I do not tolerate personal attacks, the rubbed out part, I do not like at all, so avoid it.
You got into KE, get over it and move on, this is for people who like my institution
Corruption is not for you to judge

Anyhow best of luck for your future endeavours as this is my last reply to a comment of yours
I do not dignify disrespectful people with responses
I would much rather help someone who needs my help


----------



## AbrarAli1206 (Oct 24, 2013)

I went there in October... and I asked Colonel Zafar to help me calculate my UHS aggregate, as I didn't know how to do it... He told me to go home, and work it out myself, and if I had a score over 80 then they'd consider me... But to no avail, I couldn't work out my score... I went back, and he then called out one of his admin guys... and he took me in a different room to calculate my score... 

After 5 mins of working out, he calculated my score, and wrote it to me on a piece of paper...

I went back to Colonel Zafar with that piece of paper in my hand with my UHS merit... He looked at it with his glasses on... And ripped it to shreds... He then said, this is not your official score - this is too much and that we have made a mistake... It was 91

I went to UHS, and then spoke to the guy who invented the formula to calculate aggregate scores. He was lovely, and helped me calculate my score... It was more than what the CMH admin guy calculated... It was 92... I was so angry... 

I just felt like punching him in the face.

- - - Updated - - -



ArsalanKAfridi said:


> Mate I do not tolerate personal attacks, the rubbed out part, I do not like at all, so avoid it.
> You got into KE, get over it and move on, this is for people who like my institution
> Corruption is not for you to judge
> 
> ...


Sorry for taking out my frustration on you...

I just had an opportunity to let off some steam on here  I just have a vendetta against CMH :?


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

AbrarAli1206 said:


> I went there in October... and I asked Colonel Zafar to help me calculate my UHS aggregate, as I didn't know how to do it... He told me to go home, and work it out myself, and if I had a score over 80 then they'd consider me... But to no avail, I couldn't work out my score... I went back, and he then called out one of his admin guys... and he took me in a different room to calculate my score...
> 
> After 5 mins of working out, he calculated my score, and wrote it to me on a piece of paper...
> 
> ...


Honestly, If you couldn't evaluate a mere AGGREGATE, I seriosuly DOUBT HOW THE HECK YOU GOT THAT PERCENTAGE! :woot:
secondly, Col Zafar's a busy guy, you don't go taking to officials in colleges asking thm to help you out your aggregate!
(I know how helpful associates are in KEMU, and how CO-OPERATIVE their staff is, if you don't feel like getting slapped by thm, thn what CMH walas did was NOTHING as compared to that)


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Guys. Why let this thread devolve into a fight when it can actually be helpful?


----------



## AbrarAli1206 (Oct 24, 2013)

cefspan said:


> Honestly, If you couldn't evaluate a mere AGGREGATE, I seriosuly DOUBT HOW THE HECK YOU GOT THAT PERCENTAGE! :woot:
> secondly, Col Zafar's a busy guy, you don't go taking to officials in colleges asking thm to help you out your aggregate!
> (I know how helpful associates are in KEMU, and how CO-OPERATIVE their staff is, if you don't feel like getting slapped by thm, thn what CMH walas did was NOTHING as compared to that)


He said to me, go home and check our website... there you'll be able to calculate your aggregate... 

Does it give the formula to calculate your merit on the CMH website? no!


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> ....Right.
> 
> ANYWAY. Thanks for making the thread sir, I myself would like to know what you find the pro's of the school? Hows the atmosphere? is there any looking down on us civilians, or is there a good mix? Is there gender segregation? Do people do the USMLE often there? How do you find the faculty, good, bad, reasons? Hows the patient exposure in your opinion? Hows the college experience? Extra-curricular activities etc? Finally, most important of all, do you like it?


No problem at all, I'm here to answer every appropriate question to which I may know the answer

Pros: 
-Being a first year student, you should be very happy to know that CMH is one of the few institutions that for the start of every year gets at least 4 fresh cadavers for the dissection hall
-Our departments of Anatomy, Biochemistry and Physiology have some of the most senior professors and their instruction is very hands on
-It is the perfect balance between control and independence, they will let you be and do whatever you want, however if they feel your performance is dwindling, the heads of departments will certainly intervene and try and figure out why you're not performing
-Campus is one of the best, Air conditioned lecture halls, Brilliant architecture, newly made cafeteria, best hostels for any college that I've seen

Atmosphere:
-Everyone gets along, there isn't much to worry about, most people are from good backgrounds and you won't feel like you made a bad choice

Civillian vs Army:
-Well being medical cadets, they do get certain amounts of special treatment, however their mistakes are punished far more severely than a normal student, there is absolutely NO looking down upon

Gender segregation: 
Not at all, co-ed

USMLE:
-Many of our seniors have gone on to do their USMLE and I am in touch with quite a few of them who even got placements for training in the United States

-The faculty as i mentioned above are brilliant, very accomplished

-Extracurriculars do exist, I myself run one of the societies in the college, we have a debating society, sports clubs, arts club etc etc

Patient Exposure:
The exposure is no doubt less compared to government institutions, however, this can be a good thing as well in your house job years as you get more time with patients, the variety of patients is nearly the same, the quantity is lower

I really do like the institution


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

AbrarAli1206 said:


> He said to me, go home and check our website... there you'll be able to calculate your aggregate...
> 
> Does it give the formula to calculate your merit on the CMH website? no!


U went to calculate your UHS aggregate didn't u? CMH kahan se a gya? CMH didn't took ur test did it?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

AbrarAli1206 said:


> He said to me, go home and check our website... there you'll be able to calculate your aggregate...
> 
> Does it give the formula to calculate your merit on the CMH website? no!


Whats the fuss when uve gotten into KE..
Let it go already.

Ur only lowering urself out here with what ur posting.

Realize how u sound complaining like that...
About little things like that.


----------



## AbrarAli1206 (Oct 24, 2013)

Oh dear. 

CMH calculate merit. I went there to get my merit calculated.

I'm only writing this so people are aware of CMH's shannanigans... And they get some proper feedback!


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

AbrarAli1206 said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> CMH calculate merit. I went there to get my merit calculated.
> 
> I'm only writing this so people are aware of CMH's shannanigans... And they get some proper feedback!


thats 10% of the total aggregate, you take the total chunk out of the UHS aggregate, take 90% of that and add 10% of CMH test's marks in that

IT WAS REALLY HARD WAS IT? :speechless:

- - - Updated - - -



AbrarAli1206 said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> CMH calculate merit. I went there to get my merit calculated.
> 
> I'm only writing this so people are aware of CMH's shannanigans... And they get some proper feedback!


and btw, you said you went to col zafar asking him to calculate your UHS aggregate... :|

edit your reply, correct your original statement it I say


----------



## AbrarAli1206 (Oct 24, 2013)

cefspan said:


> thats 10% of the total aggregate, you take the total chunk out of the UHS aggregate, take 90% of that and add 10% of CMH test's marks in that
> 
> IT WAS REALLY HARD WAS IT? :speechless:


I have no idea what you're on about. 

I did SAT II - exempting me from the MCAT and their entry test...


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

AbrarAli1206 said:


> I went there in October... and *I asked Colonel Zafar to help me calculate my UHS aggregate*, as I didn't know how to do it... He told me to go home, and work it out myself, and if I had a score over 80 then they'd consider me... But to no avail, I couldn't work out my score... I went back, and he then called out one of his admin guys... and he took me in a different room to calculate my score...
> 
> After 5 mins of working out, he calculated my score, and wrote it to me on a piece of paper...
> 
> ...


original statement eh?

- - - Updated - - -



AbrarAli1206 said:


> I have no idea what you're on about.
> 
> I did SAT II - exempting me from the MCAT and their entry test...


If you hate CMH for not letting u in, SAY IT, don't DEFAME THE COLLEGE, ATLEAST NOT MY COLLEGE :cool!:

if u have a personal grudge, thn sorry bub, It ain't our fault


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

*off topic but, isnt Cefspan a medicine? *


----------



## AbrarAli1206 (Oct 24, 2013)

What's the difference between UHS aggregate and CMH merit? They're both calculated in exactly the same way, using 50% SAT II or MCAT+entry test, 40% FSc (or eqivalent) and 10% MAtric (or equivalent)


----------



## AbrarAli1206 (Oct 24, 2013)

I hate CMH because they are *Corrupt*. I've experience it first-hand.


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

I would like the childish arguing to stop now
This is a discussion about getting into a professional institution and I believe I am not wrong to expect each of us to act like professionals
Refer to post number 20 for answers about the college itself, please no more spamming the thread, humble request


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

Crypt said:


> U hatin cz they didnt let u in..
> Hatin...
> Cz u know what u missed out on..
> 
> ...


*duuuude, dont give him more to write about. Everybody just let it go now. *


----------



## AbrarAli1206 (Oct 24, 2013)

Crypt said:


> U hatin cz they didnt let u in..
> Hatin...
> Cz u know what u missed out on..
> 
> ...


Hahah

You're absolutely right I'm hating... I know that a uni has a right to reject someone... but they should at least have a valid and appropriate reason... 

People fly from left right and centre to come to CMH - with high expectations... And what I felt was bitter disappointment, and a major let-down...

When you make all that effort to be greeted with 'chawwal' people, you need to let the world know, so other people don't make the same mistake...

I will cool it now, rant over! :woot:

- - - Updated - - -



ArsalanKAfridi said:


> I would like the childish arguing to stop now
> This is a discussion about getting into a professional institution and I believe I am not wrong to expect each of us to act like professionals
> Refer to post number 20 for answers about the college itself, please no more spamming the thread, humble request


Why did you choose CMH of all the places? ...and What was your merit?

Thanks 

- - - Updated - - -


and sorry again for the attack!  and sorry for spamming your post


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

Well regarding when I applied, it was 2010, I wasn't going to do medicine, and I had no idea about the educational system in Pakistan
I got accepted by various colleges, CMH, FMH, Shalamar, Akhtar Saeed, Shifa, LMDC, SKZMDC and UOL
I won't lie, I didn't look at anything that really mattered when I made my decision, because as I said, I had no Idea about how things are done in Pakistan
So i picked the place with the best campus and hostels
At that time there was an overseas Pakistani criteria, so I didn't have to pay the foreign fee, I was merit number one in the overseas category


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Please keep the discussion on topic. Some posts which contributed nothing to the discussion have been deleted.


----------



## AbrarAli1206 (Oct 24, 2013)

ArsalanKAfridi said:


> Well regarding when I applied, it was 2010, I wasn't going to do medicine, and I had no idea about the educational system in Pakistan
> I got accepted by various colleges, CMH, FMH, Shalamar, Akhtar Saeed, Shifa, LMDC, SKZMDC and UOL
> I won't lie, I didn't look at anything that really mattered when I made my decision, because as I said, I had no Idea about how things are done in Pakistan
> So i picked the place with the best campus and hostels
> At that time there was an overseas Pakistani criteria, so I didn't have to pay the foreign fee, I was merit number one in the overseas category


Ahhh, you did BDS... 

Did you think of any govt colleges?


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

I said I wasn't GOING TO do medicine, however I ended up doing it anyway
I didn't know the difference between government and private until I got to Pakistan, and by the time that I did find out about it all, I really did not want to be at a government institute. I see it this way, if I can afford a private education, why don't I let someone who can't and most probable someone a lot brainier with better merit get a government education instead.
I got into QAMC, however my family wasn't comfortable with me going anywhere other than Lahore


----------



## sami987 (Sep 24, 2013)

@arsalankafridi would you tell the exct merit last year of cmh since you are a student there because everybody tells their own merit so just wanna confirm from you.that is for sure that it would be above 80%.


----------



## AbrarAli1206 (Oct 24, 2013)

ArsalanKAfridi said:


> I said I wasn't GOING TO do medicine, however I ended up doing it anyway
> I didn't know the difference between government and private until I got to Pakistan, and by the time that I did find out about it all, I really did not want to be at a government institute. I see it this way, if I can afford a private education, why don't I let someone who can't and most probable someone a lot brainier with better merit get a government education instead.
> I got into QAMC, however my family wasn't comfortable with me going anywhere other than Lahore


ahh, ok my mistake...

thanks


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

ArsalanKAfridi said:


> See the thing is, I see no point towards answering a dumb question like, why are they incompetent?
> Obviously I don't think they are, I wear my college colours proudly
> When there's a question with more thought into it, I'll definitely reply with a lot more
> In my opinion, CMH is just about the best private institute anybody can hope to get into


I was wondering if you could elaborate a little on why you think CMH is the best private school? To be honest, I've only heard great things about AKU and shifa from people in states in terms of the private sector but your explanation about your decision at the time makes sense and your love for the school justifies your statement..I personally never even considered CMH just because it didn't have as good of a reputation as the the other two schools I mentioned..


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

sami987 said:


> @arsalankafridi would you tell the exct merit last year of cmh since you are a student there because everybody tells their own merit so just wanna confirm from you.that is for sure that it would be above 80%.


Mate the merit for MBBS last year was 80 percent nothing more nothing less.


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

AbrarAli1206 said:


> Ahhh, you did BDS...
> 
> Did you think of any govt colleges?



Idk how much time you spent in Pakistan but don't think that govt colleges are as great as you're making them out to be, especially for foreigners...I've had multiple friends and family do MBBS from govt colleges and they all say that you're in for a nice surprise especially when teachers find out that you're from abroad. Now obviously it depends on where you go but I hope you don't expect the organization that you see in schools in england..don't get me wrong, you learn alot and the academics are probably the best but you go through a ton of hell from a social and a culture perspective...


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

yoyahyo said:


> I was wondering if you could elaborate a little on why you think CMH is the best private school? To be honest, I've only heard great things about AKU and shifa from people in states in terms of the private sector but your explanation about your decision at the time makes sense and your love for the school justifies your statement..I personally never even considered CMH just because it didn't have as good of a reputation as the the other two schools I mentioned..


I would love to elaborate
See I myself got into Aga Khan, my father is quite paranoid though, as are most parents who live outside Pakistan regarding the safety of Karachi as a city, I meant CMH is the best amongst UHS affiliated institutes. Aga Khan would've been my first preference no doubt.
Shifa to be very honest, I had never heard of, I never gave the test and I don't know about it's international credibility

Now justifying CMH being the best:
-Being a student there, makes your life in the city so much easier, your college name is enough at times for when you forget your wallet at home and don't have ID on you since it's a military institution
-The location is brilliant, Any part of Lahore you want to go to, is 20 minutes away riksha or whatever you want to us as transport
-The faculty, I have to tell you I have never even heard of a more hands on faculty before, our physiology professor is the chairman of the Pakistan association of physiologists, our biochemistry teacher is the senior most professor of biochem at UHS, our principal was the surgeon general of Pakistan and is widely recognized as one of the best cardiac surgeons of south east asia
-The community is brilliantly vibrant, there's always one thing or the other to look forward to
-We have probably one of the most well equipped libraries, labs, lecture halls etc. which is of course convenient as well

- - - Updated - - -



yoyahyo said:


> Idk how much time you spent in Pakistan but don't think that govt colleges are as great as you're making them out to be, especially for foreigners...I've had multiple friends and family do MBBS from govt colleges and they all say that you're in for a nice surprise especially when teachers find out that you're from abroad. Now obviously it depends on where you go but I hope you don't expect the organization that you see in schools in england..don't get me wrong, you learn alot and the academics are probably the best but you go through a ton of hell from a social and a culture perspective...


Just to add to what you said, I believe people are in for a nasty surprise at government institutions, you go there just for the name.
The instruction is nowhere near as good as private institutions.


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

ArsalanKAfridi said:


> I would love to elaborate
> See I myself got into Aga Khan, my father is quite paranoid though, as are most parents who live outside Pakistan regarding the safety of Karachi as a city, I meant CMH is the best amongst UHS affiliated institutes. Aga Khan would've been my first preference no doubt.
> Shifa to be very honest, I had never heard of, I never gave the test and I don't know about it's international credibility
> 
> ...



My parents would've even let me apply to AKU because of that exact same reason...I honestly had never heard much about CMH but living in Islamabad when in pakistan, I prob would've still chosen shifa (which is where I'll be attending)..its academics are pretty solid although its not a perfect school by any means. It does have a reputation of having its students do well on USMLE which was big for me and its location in Islamabad was what sealed the deal for me over govt schools. I know my little bio is off topic, but it sounds like CMH isn't as bad as what alot of people make it out to be. That doesn't mean its perfect but in the end, the whole point is to put yourself in the best position to do well..btw are you and M2 or M3?


----------



## AbrarAli1206 (Oct 24, 2013)

yoyahyo said:


> Idk how much time you spent in Pakistan but don't think that govt colleges are as great as you're making them out to be, especially for foreigners...I've had multiple friends and family do MBBS from govt colleges and they all say that you're in for a nice surprise especially when teachers find out that you're from abroad. Now obviously it depends on where you go but I hope you don't expect the organization that you see in schools in england..don't get me wrong, you learn alot and the academics are probably the best but you go through a ton of hell from a social and a culture perspective...


hmmm... Every single qualified person I asked, Doctors, nurses, my mum (who's a dentist), friends, etc...

Everyone said govt. colleges are better for my education than private... And for me, education is what matters most... 

Inshallah, I'll be strong enough to face the academic and non-academic challenges of vigorous undergraduate study...

What would you do if you had the choice between KE and CMH? KE every time for me... there's much more to it than the name! 

Plus, fee's is a big issue too... I've heard from experienced doctors, that do be a good doctor, regular patient contact and good etiquette is paramount... And at govt. colleges, beds that are over-run with patients with various illnesses that you can't find in books is the perfect place to learn and develop into a competent doctor


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

yoyahyo said:


> My parents would've even let me apply to AKU because of that exact same reason...I honestly had never heard much about CMH but living in Islamabad when in pakistan, I prob would've still chosen shifa (which is where I'll be attending)..its academics are pretty solid although its not a perfect school by any means. It does have a reputation of having its students do well on USMLE which was big for me and its location in Islamabad was what sealed the deal for me over govt schools. I know my little bio is off topic, but it sounds like CMH isn't as bad as what alot of people make it out to be. That doesn't mean its perfect but in the end, the whole point is to put yourself in the best position to do well..btw are you and M2 or M3?


You have lost me with the M2 and M3 bit, what's that?
If you're asking what year I'm in, I'm almost into 4th year


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

AbrarAli1206 said:


> hmmm... Every single qualified person I asked, Doctors, nurses, my mum (who's a dentist), friends, etc...
> 
> Everyone said govt. colleges are better for my education than private... And for me, education is what matters most...
> 
> ...




No one is debating that their academics are bad but in the end you learn the same thing at all these competent institutions because the books all say the same thing. If you want to get real picky about patient interaction then the best place to go is America. They actually teach you how to be a doctor..my dad had a KE graduate shadow him and he said he knew nothing about dealing with patients so don't assume that you're completely set by going to the best govt college in pakistan..

In fact I think most people would agree that AKU is the best college in pakistan because they actually follow the American system of teaching and they're not ignorant to keep to their century old teaching methods like shifa (it doesn't follow UHS testing regulations).. AKU is constantly sending its staff to America to learn about how to better teach medicine to its students..and I think we can all agree that if you had to choose to learn from an American based approach or an old school pakstan style that the American system wins 9.9/10 

Final thing, just because you see a ton patients in your 3-5th year, it doesn't mean you' ll have all the experience necessary to be a big shot doctor when you're done with school. The key to experience is time and more likely than not, your training program will be the place where you learn the most about being a competent doctor, not doing rotations in med school and exposure only becomes an issue when your hospital is in the middle of nowhere.

- - - Updated - - -



ArsalanKAfridi said:


> You have lost me with the M2 and M3 bit, what's that?
> If you're asking what year I'm in, I'm almost into 4th year


lol, my fault. M1 and M2 is what they call first year/second year, etc in states..




EDIT: Abrar, with all that being said, its still a great thing going to KE...but don't get complacent and think the rest is smooth sailing..because unfortunately thats not the case


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

AbrarAli1206 said:


> hmmm... Every single qualified person I asked, Doctors, nurses, my mum (who's a dentist), friends, etc...
> 
> Everyone said govt. colleges are better for my education than private... And for me, education is what matters most...
> 
> ...


u know what? i know of my batch mates who actually appeared in their KEMOCOLIAN friend's viva and written!
that guy topped stage in anatomy and next day he appeared infront of the HOD at KE giving viva (at his friends place) thats how much good KE is

you get the essay type questions, not the SEQS, and secondly, last time professionals u took advised from did their medical, that was 20-25 years ago
thn there wasn't any concept of private medical colleges

do visit cmh some day, then you would know how clinically oriented we study, or how well versed we are in terms of clinical aspect of medical

secondly, consider it a request, can you please let us deal with ppl who want help regarding cmh? I know how good KE is, best of luck for your studies, BUT CAN U PLEASE STOP making irrelevant posts? had you not got that good merit won't you have gone for private? either accept the reality, the fact, or stop messing the thread please


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

Ahh then I believe you have your answer mate yoyahyo


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

ArsalanKAfridi said:


> Ahh then I believe you have your answer mate yoyahyo


Wait, what? :/....did I do something wrong too?


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

yoyahyo said:


> Wait, what? :/....did I do something wrong too?


haha no I meant i mentioned what year I'm in already


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

Cefspan have you heard anything in regards to how CMH stacks up with Shifa? I don't mean to go too off topic but I want to see how others stack the two against one another?


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

AbrarAli1206 said:


> I went there in October... and I asked Colonel Zafar to help me calculate my UHS aggregate, as I didn't know how to do it... He told me to go home, and work it out myself, and if I had a score over 80 then they'd consider me... But to no avail, I couldn't work out my score... I went back, and he then called out one of his admin guys... and he took me in a different room to calculate my score...
> After 5 mins of working out, he calculated my score, and wrote it to me on a piece of paper...
> I went back to Colonel Zafar with that piece of paper in my hand with my UHS merit... He looked at it with his glasses on... And ripped it to shreds... He then said, this is not your official score - this is too much and that we have made a mistake... It was 91
> I went to UHS, and then spoke to the guy who invented the formula to calculate aggregate scores. He was lovely, and helped me calculate my score... It was more than what the CMH admin guy calculated... It was 92... I was so angry...
> ...


Army folk are like that sometimes.



cefspan said:


> Honestly, If you couldn't evaluate a mere AGGREGATE, I seriosuly DOUBT HOW THE HECK YOU GOT THAT PERCENTAGE! :woot:
> secondly, Col Zafar's a busy guy, you don't go taking to officials in colleges asking thm to help you out your aggregate!
> (I know how helpful associates are in KEMU, and how CO-OPERATIVE their staff is, if you don't feel like getting slapped by thm, thn what CMH walas did was NOTHING as compared to that)


Lots of people with 90% plus aggregate can't write a sentence.




AbrarAli1206 said:


> I have no idea what you're on about.
> I did SAT II - exempting me from the MCAT and their entry test...


This makes your 90% aggregate less impressive.



NarjisShah said:


> *duuuude, dont give him more to write about. Everybody just let it go now. *


I wanted the fight to continue



AbrarAli1206 said:


> Hahah
> You're absolutely right I'm hating... I know that a uni has a right to reject someone... but they should at least have a valid and appropriate reason...
> People fly from left right and centre to come to CMH - with high expectations... And what I felt was bitter disappointment, and a major let-down...
> When you make all that effort to be greeted with 'chawwal' people, you need to let the world know, so other people don't make the same mistake...
> I will cool it now, rant over! :woot:


This is where I would disagree with you. You are feeling entitled.People at CMH owe you nothing. They can reject you for any reason they please and they have every right to do so because they are an autonomous,private institute accountable to no one.



ArsalanKAfridi said:


> Shifa to be very honest, I had never heard of, I never gave the test and I don't know about it's international credibility


See I was right, nobody has heard of Shifa. LOL.



I just want to ask you guys about the patient exposure. How many beds does the cmh hospital have? Just the 1 hospital or are there others? I have heard they don't let the students talk to or interact with the majority of high rank or medium rank army folk there and you get to see very little people?


----------



## sapphires (May 27, 2013)

AbrarAli1206 said:


> You started this thread with...
> 
> "Hi, *this thread is for all those who find the people at the CMH Administration incompetent*, or just in general would like to get a student's view on CMH.
> Myself and Cefspan would be delighted to help out with your queries"
> ...


l don't think you can destroy the reputation of a decent university and accuse them of being corrupt just because you weren't accepted. And honestly speaking, if they refused you, it was probably for a reason. (I mean, if they were really that corrupt, people wouldn't be applying in masses.)

You mentioned you did SAT 2 instead of UHS MCAT. I think to apply on a local seat, you MUST have done MCAT; SAT 2 is an option for foreigners. So, since they assumed you were apply on a foreign seat, they would expect you to pay the fee normally charged for foreigners, which I think is between 12-19 lakhs (I'm not sure). 
I don't think they would have refused a 91/92 aggregate. Must have been a very valid reason behind it.


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> Army folk are like that sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey there, thanks for your question, well you've heard slightly wrong mate, no offense to your source of course 
As far as beds are concerned the trauma center has around 20 beds (Emergency)
About the wards, many many beds, I can't give a rough estimate off the top of my head
Regarding trying to treat high rank officials, students can most definitely accompany the teachers during cases of course and students are free to ask questions, as I said the teachers have a very hands on approach
E.g. A couple of my friends who were students at the time, worked on the Arfa Kareem case


----------



## Hadia94 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey! Cmh is no doubt a brilliant institution in terms of infrastructure, academics,faculty and environment. 
The only thing that is causing hesitancy in many students is their clinical exposure. I know many people myself who are preferring Shalamar over cmh due to their much better clinical exposure. I plan to give USMLEs and their third exam is purely clinical. Unless you have had a very good clinical exposure, it is very very difficult for you to clear it. Kindly, help me regarding this. 
Please help me regarding this.

- - - Updated - - -

I know it has many beds but they dont let their students check the patients much. Army people are like that mostly. 'Vehmi' as I would call it.


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Anybody seen their aptitude test result? The link is up, but it's not opening :/

- - - Updated - - -



ArsalanKAfridi said:


> Mate I do not tolerate personal attacks, the rubbed out part, I do not like at all, so avoid it.
> You got into KE, get over it and move on, this is for people who like my institution
> Corruption is not for you to judge
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but corruption is a huge issue, and is in fact for everyone to judge. It's not an eligibilty criteria that an univeristy holds the right to, it is downright wrong, especially when "merit" is the only concern med schools have. If a person with a 90% aggregate who deserved a seat, didn't get in because he was asked for unfair amount of money, I can understand why he is mad. 

However it's useless, and uncalled for to take out anger on people studying there. They don't own the place.


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

Hadia94 said:


> Hey! Cmh is no doubt a brilliant institution in terms of infrastructure, academics,faculty and environment.
> The only thing that is causing hesitancy in many students is their clinical exposure. I know many people myself who are preferring Shalamar over cmh due to their much better clinical exposure. I plan to give USMLEs and their third exam is purely clinical. Unless you have had a very good clinical exposure, it is very very difficult for you to clear it. Kindly, help me regarding this.
> Please help me regarding this.
> 
> ...


It might be so, but what I have seen so far is otherwise... Students aren't that willing to attend wards.
like first year students even get clinical lectures from surgeons/neurosurgeons/plastic surgeons/physcians in clinically relevant topics concerned with their academic course
even a second year CMH student can visit the hospital, check out MRIs or radiographs in radiology dpt, or can visit the wards reading the patient histories 
Army walas are actually very nice in terms of dealing with us medical students :cool!::thumbsup::happy:


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

zara13 said:


> Anybody seen their aptitude test result? The link is up, but it's not opening :/
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Firstly I truly doubt the kid's story
Nobody is dumb enough to reject a person who scored a 90 aggregate
Secondly why was he fishing around CMH with a 90 aggregate
You can judge somebody for being corrupt as you said and everyone has a right to do so however saying 'the truth needs to be out there' and misguiding others for that indeed a person has no right


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

ArsalanKAfridi said:


> Firstly I truly doubt the kid's story
> Nobody is dumb enough to reject a person who scored a 90 aggregate
> *Secondly why was he fishing around CMH with a 90 aggregate*
> You can judge somebody for being corrupt as you said and everyone has a right to do so however saying 'the truth needs to be out there' and *misguiding others for that indeed a person has no righ*t


90 percentile people are worried about KE , AIMC and places like AKU. that guy just wanted to start trouble just because one of the big shots he talked to didn't give him what he wanted...doesn't sound like someone mature enough to handle medicine if you ask me...if he's used to having everything go his way then he ll have a nice surprise for him in pakistan... Lahore might be a nice place to visit but living there is another story..


----------



## AbrarAli1206 (Oct 24, 2013)

yoyahyo said:


> 90 percentile people are worried about KE , AIMC and places like AKU. that guy just wanted to start trouble just because one of the big shots he talked to didn't give him what he wanted...doesn't sound like someone mature enough to handle medicine if you ask me...if he's used to having everything go his way then he ll have a nice surprise for him in pakistan... Lahore might be a nice place to visit but living there is another story..


*One of the big shots? That colonel Zafar is nothing!!!

He's just an employee who gets paid on salary, just like any other person... Just because at the beginning of the plaque that he puts so proudly on his table it says Brig. doesn't give him the right to be an ***hole... nothing else to it! By providing wrong information, and misguiding people my dad and I are contemplating contacting the Core Commander who is a family relative...**I live in Cavalry Ground. My neighbour is Colonel Mehndi, who own Cavalry Hospital. Living in an area surrounded by Generals, Police, US Ambassadors houses, Colonels, Brigadiers, contacts are your biggest weapon... My dad said to Zafar, that it takes one call from us to have his job seriously reviewed and scrutinized.

The problem I had was, that Zafar never told me to sit the MCAT test in the countless times I visited him in August + October applying for a local student seat. And after applying for a local student seat, he all of a sudden told me MCAT was compulsory on Monday 4th November - citing that UHS only changed the policy recently and the letter arrived to them on Friday 1st November - that any student who does SAT II, also has to sit the MCAT... BUT everywhere - even on the CMH, UHS websites and prospectuses - it says SAT II OR MCAT... I went nuts, as how can they change such policies in such short notice? He said that even if you get 0/1100 on the MCAT, we will take you as a local student on your SAT II scores... They said that MCAT was just for eligibility purposes...

The reasons why I applied to CMH, was because it was 5 minutes from my home, strict, clean, looked modern etc But their first and final impression has been awful... I'm glad I didn't go there - It would've been the biggest mistake of my life.

I have no reason to lie or fabricate my story - because I have gotten admission elsewhere - in a far better, respected and historic institute - though commuting will be an issue for me. I just want people to understand the truth. 

This is no longer a major issue for me - but I it doesn't mean I am not passionate about it.*


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

AbrarAli1206 said:


> *One of the big shots? That colonel Zafar is nothing!!!
> 
> He's just an employee who gets paid on salary, just like any other person... Just because at the beginning of the plaque that he puts so proudly on his table it says Brig. doesn't give him the right to be an ***hole... nothing else to it! By providing wrong information, and misguiding people my dad and I are contemplating contacting the Core Commander who is a family relative...**I live in Cavalry Ground. My neighbour is Colonel Mehndi, who own Cavalry Hospital. Living in an area surrounded by Generals, Police, US Ambassadors houses, Colonels, Brigadiers, contacts are your biggest weapon... My dad said to Zafar, that it takes one call from us to have his job seriously reviewed and scrutinized.
> 
> ...


Kid, you're honestly starting to annoy me and my patience level is quite excellent
In your entire rant up there, all you proved to me was, how much of a pretentious and pompous human being you are for name dropping to such an extent
Go ahead be passionate all you want, on a thread you start on your own
This is a humble request, please don't let this turn into yet another argument

- - - Updated - - -

Also the fact that you have constantly used derogatory comments for a person older than you are is sickening, no matter if he is 'corrupt' as you say
I hope med school changes you and makes you more humble, I sincerely pray that happens because for the time being, your attitude is not of a person who is fit to be a doctor


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

Like I said, you didn't like what you heard so you want your family to settle the score... and i had a feeling you would bring up the fact that you're going to KE..thing is nobody cares. You wouldn't have gone to CMH with your aggregate cause you were eligible for "better" schools so just go find other KE people to talk to and pretend that you guys are something special even though you will be no different than any other IMG when its all said and done...


You still demonstrate no maturity so good luck in life..because you are gonna need it.


----------



## Laraib Qadeer (Sep 5, 2012)

What's wrong with CMH's website?? Why isn't it displaying my result whenever I enter my ARN number??? :: Instead it says "Admission process is closed."


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

AbrarAli1206 said:


> *One of the big shots? That colonel Zafar is nothing!!!
> 
> He's just an employee who gets paid on salary, just like any other person... Just because at the beginning of the plaque that he puts so proudly on his table it says Brig. doesn't give him the right to be an ***hole... nothing else to it! By providing wrong information, and misguiding people my dad and I are contemplating contacting the Core Commander who is a family relative...**I live in Cavalry Ground. My neighbour is Colonel Mehndi, who own Cavalry Hospital. Living in an area surrounded by Generals, Police, US Ambassadors houses, Colonels, Brigadiers, contacts are your biggest weapon... My dad said to Zafar, that it takes one call from us to have his job seriously reviewed and scrutinized.
> 
> ...


GRW UP MAN!

- - - Updated - - -



Laraib Qadeer said:


> What's wrong with CMH's website?? Why isn't it displaying my result whenever I enter my ARN number??? :: Instead it says "Admission process is closed."


they haven't uploaded the result I guess...wait till the evening :thumbsup:


----------



## sami987 (Sep 24, 2013)

i really want to know my cmh test score and my cmh aggregate..and the website isn't working..what to do??


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

sami987 said:


> i really want to know my cmh test score and my cmh aggregate..and the website isn't working..what to do??


be patient mate! wait till evening 
best of luck mate!


----------



## sami987 (Sep 24, 2013)

cefspan my cmh aggregate comes to be 80.5155...what do you think of my chances for mbbs???


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

sami987 said:


> cefspan my cmh aggregate comes to be 80.5155...what do you think of my chances for mbbs???


I think yes... HOPE FOR The BEST MATE!:thumbsup:


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

To everyone giving me inboxes with questions about the institute, happy to help, however, if it doesn't seem too rude, please try posting in the thread since the inbox has a 50 message limit and I often miss some of your messages


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

ArsalanKAfridi said:


> To everyone giving me inboxes with questions about the institute, happy to help, however, if it doesn't seem too rude, please try posting in the thread since the inbox has a 50 message limit and I often miss some of your messages


500 msgs can be stored no?


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

Crypt said:


> 500 msgs can be stored no?


Nope 50 for me, maybe the number increases alongside rank at medstudentz forum


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

How about that, Im a higher rank then you 
Also, the CMH administration actually is a bit soft in the head. Anyone know if the college will be open today/tomorrow at all, if someone has to go solve a few issues?


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> How about that, Im a higher rank then you
> Also, the CMH administration actually is a bit soft in the head. Anyone know if the college will be open today/tomorrow at all, if someone has to go solve a few issues?


10th muharram, i doubt they'd be open abra
however it wouldn't hurt to call and check

P.S. about your higher rank, only on this forum kid


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

Alright seeing as I have some time on my hands, I'm going to break down a few details for first year at CMH
As a first year you'll be studying 5 subjects during the course of your year. You will however be examined in 3 of them at the end of the year

The 5 subjects are: Anatomy, Biochemistry, Physiology, Behavioural Sciences and Pak/Islamiyat
Here I will let you know the recommended books (senior recommended not uhs), and the method of student examination.

NOTE: in addition to everything I will mention below, I would recommend you to get yourself a medical dictionary

*ANATOMY
*
Anatomy is divided into 4 parts in first year; Gross anatomy, General Anatomy, Embryology and Histology
The books I would recommend for *gross *are: *BD chaurasia Volume 1 and 2 (Volume 3 will be needed in second year), KLM clinically oriented anatomy, *Netter's Atlas of human anatomy, These should be enough to get you brilliant marks, however overachievers would want to buy millions of other books, if you absolutely HAVE to buy something more, get *Grays for students and Snells by Regions
General Anatomy: G.A by Ghulam Ahmed or G.A. by Tassaduq Hussain
Histology: Difiore's Atlas of Histology (Required for attendance in histology lab unfortunately), Laiq Histology/Junqueira choose one of the two according to your abilities
Embryology: Langman's Embryology (Concise, will do the job just fine if read properly), KLM embryology (lengthier, harder to understand but preferred by some)

NOTE: If some of you are anxious to get ahead of the curve a bit by reading something before college starts, buy KLM first and go through the introductory chapter to learn some anatomical terms (planes, movements, fascia etc)

TESTING: *For gross anatomy, you will have 2 types of tests, substage and stage
Gross anatomy is divided into 3 parts in first year, Lower limb (which is what you will start with I'm guessing), upper limb and thorax
Each of these divisions will be divided into substages. For example if there are 24 topics in total, after completing 6 topics, you shall have a substage which is a test comprising of SEQs, MCQs and a viva. 
After your last substage, you will have the bigger test which is termed as the stage, this will be a test of the entire division, the stage has SEQs, MCQs a viva and bell spotting
For Embryology and Histology, you will have 2 tests during the year each around 50 percent of completion of the respective syllabi, with histology tests however you will have an OSPE (practical examination) as well
General Anatomy: One/Two tests during the year
So overall, without counting your sendups you can expect around 18 tests of anatomy during the year
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I will continue with the other subjects if people would like me to


----------



## asfih22 (Jul 7, 2013)

ArsalanKAfridi said:


> Hi, this thread is for all those who find the people at the CMH Administration incompetent, or just in general would like to get a student's view on CMH.
> Myself and Cefspan would be delighted to help out with your queries


Well, my first day at CMH, when I went for interview and all was a pretty disappointing one, firstly my documents were misplaced by one of the staff members which included the bank draft as well, instead of apologizing, they told us that we never submitted the documents, and even had the audacity to say that we are lying, me and my father had to go after every person to look for the bank draft and then again it wasn't any of the staff members who found the documents but me. I found it lying around in the office. 
Then Secondly, after submitting the fee and finally getting done with the whole of admission process, when we came home, we recieve a text saying that I failed to pay my fee and neither did I appear for the interview, that's when I literally felt like suing them. But I called the admin and the misconception was cleared cuz fortunately I had the fee receipt. 
I always wanted to come to CMH, and rejected other private colleges for that as well, but this experience has really scared me alot, since I'd be living in the hostel I just hope that this mismanagement doesn't bother me in the next 5 years. 
Plus I wanna know about the life at hostel, how is it? Andd how how long does it take before one gets a separate room, is it after the whole of the first year, or what?


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

asfih22 said:


> Well, my first day at CMH, when I went for interview and all was a pretty disappointing one, firstly my documents were misplaced by one of the staff members which included the bank draft as well, instead of apologizing, they told us that we never submitted the documents, and even had the audacity to say that we are lying, me and my father had to go after every person to look for the bank draft and then again it wasn't any of the staff members who found the documents but me. I found it lying around in the office.
> Then Secondly, after submitting the fee and finally getting done with the whole of admission process, when we came home, we recieve a text saying that I failed to pay my fee and neither did I appear for the interview, that's when I literally felt like suing them. But I called the admin and the misconception was cleared cuz fortunately I had the fee receipt.
> I always wanted to come to CMH, and rejected other private colleges for that as well, but this experience has really scared me alot, since I'd be living in the hostel I just hope that this mismanagement doesn't bother me in the next 5 years.
> Plus I wanna know about the life at hostel, how is it? Andd how how long does it take before one gets a separate room, is it after the whole of the first year, or what?


Hey, I won't lie to you and say, OH MY GOD, that is IMPOSSIBLE, how did it happen?
Nope
Since I know administrative errors are not that uncommon with regards to colleges, may I please however point you towards the bigger picture, please try overlooking these mistakes since now you're in, you don't have to deal with the admin pretty much at all now and their errors are because of a CRAZY amount of students and parents coming up to them. 
With regards to the college you've made a fine choice believe me
Now regarding the hostel, your chances of securing a private room will be in your third year, first years usually stay in tetra rooms, second years in bi-rooms
Hostel life, assuming you're a guy, will be the best experience of your life, believe me, it's like a fraternity, a brotherhood and you'll make more friends and get a lot more guidance than the day scholars


----------



## asfih22 (Jul 7, 2013)

ArsalanKAfridi said:


> I would love to elaborate
> See I myself got into Aga Khan, my father is quite paranoid though, as are most parents who live outside Pakistan regarding the safety of Karachi as a city, I meant CMH is the best amongst UHS affiliated institutes. Aga Khan would've been my first preference no doubt.
> Shifa to be very honest, I had never heard of, I never gave the test and I don't know about it's international credibility
> 
> ...


Just to add a bit more, I live in Islamabad, shifa is 8 minutes away from my house, I was in top 20 in Shifa's merit list, but I rejected it, because every person who I asked about shifa said it's not good, and I've been hearing it for past soo many years, then every other pre med student I know got into Shifa but VERY few made it to CMH, that says ALOT, ALOT about the competition one's gonna have during the next 5 years which obviously helps alot to strive for more, and I know people who rejected top government colleges for CMH, then the faculty at CMH is better than Shifa in my view. And then the most important reason, it's affiliation with UHS and of course Army. A surgeon from PIMS gave me a full fledged lecture on not choosing shifa and other private institutes, I would just qoute her here 'whenever these kids(from shifa and fauji) come to us for house job we take them as illiterates', I know it's just the attitude and it is wrong, of course you guys would also be working really hard but the fact is that it's there and you can't change that, people WILL look at you like that if you practise here, however when I asked her about CMH she said yess go for that, it's affiliation with UHS is a very big plus point. 
At the end, everyone has made their choices by now, and everything happens for the best, so all the best to everyone. Hope that you all make great doctors


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

*PHYSIOLOGY:

Books: Guyton and Hall textbook of physiology, FIRDAUS physiology, Pocket/mini guyton

Testing: *Each unit in physiology will be judged with pretests (small test comprising of 3 SEQs and 15 MCQs) and later one a Class Test (similar to STAGE in anatomy, it will have seqs mcqs and a viva). You will have two practical OSPEs during the year
*
BIOCHEMISTRY: 

Books: Mushtaq Vol1 and 2, Faiq (for exam review), Lippincott Biochemistry

Testing:*Same as Physiology except the Class test in biochem is called a Grand test


*NOTE: Regarding both biochemistry and physiology, you will have a tutorial once a week, where your regular batch of 150 will be broken down into smaller batches. This hour long sessions is to review the week's work and to offer more teacher student interaction. The tutorial has a tutorial card so each week you will be graded in your tutorial.
*


----------



## asfih22 (Jul 7, 2013)

ArsalanKAfridi said:


> Hey, I won't lie to you and say, OH MY GOD, that is IMPOSSIBLE, how did it happen?
> Nope
> Since I know administrative errors are not that uncommon with regards to colleges, may I please however point you towards the bigger picture, please try overlooking these mistakes since now you're in, you don't have to deal with the admin pretty much at all now and their errors are because of a CRAZY amount of students and parents coming up to them.
> With regards to the college you've made a fine choice believe me
> ...


Yes, of course I ignored that and I'm proud of being a part of the institute, I loved the campus and everything, and I'm very happy with my choice, Haaan that's true but the system just needs a bit of polishing, otherwise all's good. And no I'm a girl. And Please tell me about the debating society


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

asfih22 said:


> Yes, of course I ignored that and I'm proud of being a part of the institute, I loved the campus and everything, and I'm very happy with my choice, Haaan that's true but the system just needs a bit of polishing, otherwise all's good. And no I'm a girl. And Please tell me about the debating society


The CMH debating society is actually pretty good, our teams have won competitions around Lahore, also we hosted our own competition this year called the CMH Parliamentary debates Championship I was an organizing member of that committee and our turnout was excellent

Regarding female hostel life, emm I can give you some pointers, you are allowed to roam around on campus until 10pm, that is the curfew for females
You will have 3 outpass days during the week in which you can go out wherever you want, You may leave on other days as well however for those you'd need the warden's permission
Our library is open until 10 pm at night
So is the cafeteria
Regarding the inside of the hostel, I'll get one of my female juniors to help you out if you want


----------



## asfih22 (Jul 7, 2013)

ArsalanKAfridi said:


> The CMH debating society is actually pretty good, our teams have won competitions around Lahore, also we hosted our own competition this year called the CMH Parliamentary debates Championship I was an organizing member of that committee and our turnout was excellent
> 
> Regarding female hostel life, emm I can give you some pointers, you are allowed to roam around on campus until 10pm, that is the curfew for females
> You will have 3 outpass days during the week in which you can go out wherever you want, You may leave on other days as well however for those you'd need the warden's permission
> ...


Alrightt!!
That's brilliant! 
So we can go out only thrice a week? :/ what if we need to get something, anything can happen lol 
And you said that we should get a medical dictionary which one would you recommend, and shouldn't I buy the books after the classes start cuz I read it somewhere here on the forum that we should find out which books suit us more by checking 'em out in the library and stuff, so do I wait or get the books recommended by other seniors and the ones you mentioned here?

- - - Updated - - -



ArsalanKAfridi said:


> The CMH debating society is actually pretty good, our teams have won competitions around Lahore, also we hosted our own competition this year called the CMH Parliamentary debates Championship I was an organizing member of that committee and our turnout was excellent
> 
> Regarding female hostel life, emm I can give you some pointers, you are allowed to roam around on campus until 10pm, that is the curfew for females
> You will have 3 outpass days during the week in which you can go out wherever you want, You may leave on other days as well however for those you'd need the warden's permission
> ...


Alrightt!!
That's brilliant! 
So we can go out only thrice a week? :/ what if we need to get something, anything can happen lol 
And you said that we should get a medical dictionary which one would you recommend, and shouldn't I buy the books after the classes start cuz I read it somewhere here on the forum that we should find out which books suit us more by checking 'em out in the library and stuff, so do I wait or get the books recommended by other seniors and the ones you mentioned here?


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

asfih22 said:


> Alrightt!!
> That's brilliant!
> So we can go out only thrice a week? :/ what if we need to get something, anything can happen lol
> And you said that we should get a medical dictionary which one would you recommend, and shouldn't I buy the books after the classes start cuz I read it somewhere here on the forum that we should find out which books suit us more by checking 'em out in the library and stuff, so do I wait or get the books recommended by other seniors and the ones you mentioned here?


With regards to going out as I said thrice is guaranteed, for any other visits outside you'll need to ask your warden
I'd recommend Dorland's not the massive one, but the pocket edition
Now onto books, I say follow whatever you feel like suits you best, however other seniors will only add to this book list not subtract, what I have given you is the absolute minimum, here's my advice, go to CMH and go check the library out.
Every year we have students overbuying books, I did the same
The books I bought for my first year were these, and they cost me a fortune

Anatomy: Snell, Grays Anatomy 40 edition, Grays student, KLM clinically oriented anatomy, KLM essential clinical anatomy, Last's anatomy, Grants atlas, netters atlas, mcminns atlas, klm embryology, langman embryology, bd volume 1 and 2, Junqueira histo, wheaters histo, difiore histo, laiq histo
Biochemistry: Mushtaq vol 1 and 2, harpers biochem, faiq, Chatterjee biochemistry, Lippincott biochemistry
Physiology: Guyton, jaypee, ganong, pocket guyton, firdaus

The point is, at the end of the day, it's what you find easier and more understandable that counts, please buy according to what you can understand rather than what is more easy to memorize especially with physiology and biochem


----------



## asfih22 (Jul 7, 2013)

ArsalanKAfridi said:


> With regards to going out as I said thrice is guaranteed, for any other visits outside you'll need to ask your warden
> I'd recommend Dorland's not the massive one, but the pocket edition
> Now onto books, I say follow whatever you feel like suits you best, however other seniors will only add to this book list not subtract, what I have given you is the absolute minimum, here's my advice, go to CMH and go check the library out.
> Every year we have students overbuying books, I did the same
> ...


Hmmm okay thank you so much, I don't think I'd be buying all of these, since I'm a hostelite, I'll have access to the library for a longer time


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

...I bought all the books today. ALL THE BOOKS.


----------



## Geulanee (Sep 26, 2012)

AbraDabra said:


> ...I bought all the books today. ALL THE BOOKS.


Aren't we the excited one.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

I was. Until I picked the books up. They literally sagged my car a little :|


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

ArsalanKAfridi said:


> Alright seeing as I have some time on my hands, I'm going to break down a few details for first year at CMH
> As a first year you'll be studying 5 subjects during the course of your year. You will however be examined in 3 of them at the end of the year



Did you buy your books in Pakistan? I assume they'll be much cheaper there but the quality is what I am concerned with cause I am not the most responsible with books.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

yoyahyo said:


> Did you buy your books in Pakistan? I assume they'll be much cheaper there but the quality is what I am concerned with cause I am not the most responsible with books.


Quality is the same even if u buy em expensive..i mean here...
Cz i just did..:/

And i wasted a good thousands,
Gonna go back tomorrow to get the cheaper editions,

All the same...:/


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Poor Crypt. His forum nazism finally got to him.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> Poor Crypt. His forum nazism finally got to him.


Guess so..:/


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Quality is the same even if u buy em expensive..i mean here...
> Cz i just did..:/
> 
> And i wasted a good thousands,
> ...


Do the books change each year? Cuz if you're gonna be using the same book for more than a year, might as well get the expensive one. The pages last longer.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> Do the books change each year? Cuz if you're gonna be using the same book for more than a year, might as well get the expensive one. The pages last longer.


Thats the thing...
I bought guyton and hall,
The pages vre just WIDER in the 1750Rs green edition...
Not BETTER...

And it depends,

Like churasia has volumes..3rd one goes for second year...
1st and 2nd just for first year...

But guyton goes as long as anatomy lasts...into the 3rd year.

So basically yes,
Most books change thru the years.
New year,
New subjects.


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

You know wayy too much bro. Its scary.


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

If I may share my two pence
You will want to hold on to all of your books for long seeing as you'll need them for the usmle or plab or whatever you plan to sit
Secondly there's a red and black version of guyton, just as durable as the green but cheaper buy that


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

ArsalanKAfridi said:


> If I may share my two pence
> You will want to hold on to all of your books for long seeing as you'll need them for the usmle or plab or whatever you plan to sit
> Secondly there's a red and black version of guyton, just as durable as the green but cheaper buy that


I definitely will. :S


----------



## Geulanee (Sep 26, 2012)

Crypt said:


> I definitely will. :S


Can't I download some of the books?


----------



## Eman (Sep 29, 2013)

What if I decide not to buy any books right now? Because I want to wait till uni actually starts and then see which ones I find better. With everyone buying books it makes me feel like I should buy something too


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

Eman said:


> What if I decide not to buy any books right now? Because I want to wait till uni actually starts and then see which ones I find better. With everyone buying books it makes me feel like I should buy something too


With you on that one. Cant decide whether to wait it out or buy SOMETHING and start reading like everyone else :/


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Im not reading up on anything. I just bought the books to get them early :|


----------



## Eman (Sep 29, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> With you on that one. Cant decide whether to wait it out or buy SOMETHING and start reading like everyone else :/


Exactly! But there's no way I'm going to start reading this early, we'll have the next 5 years to do that. I'm just going to waste the little time I'm left with before uni starts


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

Agreed! Its bad enough to have spent the whole year studying


----------



## Eman (Sep 29, 2013)

Lol exactly!


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

Best of luck for orientation day ladies and gents
I hope you have fun tomorrow and find the institution to be where you belong


----------



## amian2886 (May 14, 2013)

i am super sad that i cant make it to the orientation today in the morning due to some family emergency so plz whoever is going today do let me know all the imp stuff i am going to miss out by not attending the orientation day.
wen is the white coat ceremony?


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

This is the CMH thread. I think you were looking for the rlmc one?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> This is the CMH thread. I think you were looking for the rlmc one?


Cmh had an orientation on 22nd,
Rlmc doesnt hav it until dec...

So that cud only meann......:O???

Abra u thinkin what im thinkin???? :O




(Lol, 
Hez got in at cmh.)


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

whats the last merit of cmh ? Anyone?


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Nobody knows for sure, but its said to be about 83%. 
I didnt know he had even applied in CMH 
Also, we have no facebook page for class of 2018.


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> Nobody knows for sure, but its said to be about 83%.
> I didnt know he had even applied in CMH
> Also, we have no facebook page for class of 2018.


Ive seen one but i think it has only one like from the person who created it

https://www.facebook.com/cmhentry2013?ref=hl

I can't vouch for its credibility though


----------



## amian2886 (May 14, 2013)

AbraDabra;61551
I didnt know he had even applied in CMH :P
[/QUOTE said:


> no i did apply to cmh and other unis too including rlmc.
> i recently got an offer from cmh so i accepted it and now im asking for a refund frm rlmc.
> So that is why i was asking wht did i miss today at the orientation day cuz i am out of city and cldnt possibly attend it.
> Can u tell me now what happened there today?
> ...


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Ah, I see, congrats in that case


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

amian2886 said:


> what are u guys thinking abt? let me in on the plan too


I was just making it obvious to abra that since u vre asking about the orientation on 22nd in the cmh thread...
U had apparently gotten in. 
And had not "lost" the rlmc thread..


----------



## penguin (Nov 23, 2013)

So, I've a question, do the first years have to wear uniform starting monday or someday else? And do we need to bring something apart from the documentations?
Really confused on that
Thanks


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Uh, I kinda dont even know what the uniform is or where to buy the coat..

- - - Updated - - -

By coat i mean the blazer with the CMH insignia


----------



## amian2886 (May 14, 2013)

[h=2]Boys Uniform[/h]• White shirt with full sleeves

• Grey trousers

• College necktie

• Maroon blazer with logo on pocket (in winter)

• White Overall

• Black Socks

• Black Oxford or any other shoes 

[h=2]Girls Uniform[/h]• Full sleeves kameez of any sober colour with white dopatta 

• White Shalwar

• Maroon blazer with logo on pocket (in winter)

• White Overall

• Sober foot wear


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

amian2886 said:


> [h=2]Boys Uniform[/h]• White shirt with full sleeves
> 
> • Grey trousers
> 
> ...


The blazer is not necessary
You may wear any hoodie or jacket or whatever
Nor is the tie important
All you need is a white collared shirt and grey trousers


----------



## penguin (Nov 23, 2013)

So we don't need the white overall on Monday?


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

So it doesnt matter what the trouser/shirt is like either? I mean apart from color?


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> So it doesnt matter what the trouser/shirt is like either? I mean apart from color?


The overall is absolutely necessary for every day you spend at collegw
Im sorry for not mentioning it
Secondly the trousers and shirt need to be formal thats it and the right coloir


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Formal-wear everyday. @[email protected]

- - - Updated - - -

Also, I think we'll only need to get uniforms on the 27th, not on documentation days.


----------



## penguin (Nov 23, 2013)

That would certainly clear out the doubts, if confirmed


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

amian2886 said:


> no i did apply to cmh and other unis too including rlmc.
> i recently got an offer from cmh so i accepted it and now im asking for a refund frm rlmc.
> So that is why i was asking wht did i miss today at the orientation day cuz i am out of city and cldnt possibly attend it.
> Can u tell me now what happened there today?
> ...


did you get in MBBS or BDS at CMH?


----------



## faiza_33 (Jan 28, 2016)

how do you reccomend studying for the sat 2 tests?? im freaking out!!


----------

